# Frozen steak left out overnight?



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

My beautiful 1.5-kg organic flank steak got left out on the counter all night. It was frozen solid at around 7 p.m., I think-so left out for about 12 hours. Dh says he wants to eat it. I say no way! And no way will dd be eating it. But how risky is it?

My questions on this forum always seem to be about stuff like this.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd eat it (cooked - probably not raw). I quite often defrost meat at room temperature (because I forget to get it out of the freezer in time














).
Be a shame to waste it!







:


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd eat it. Especially if it was cryovac-packed.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow2911* 
I'd eat it (cooked - probably not raw). I quite often defrost meat at room temperature (because I forget to get it out of the freezer in time














).
Be a shame to waste it!







:









:
I defrost meat at room temp all the time.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I would eat it too. How did it feel when you found it, was it totally room temp or did it still feel a little cold?


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

So 12 hours at room temp is okay? It was just in butcher paper, but it was solidly frozen. What about 4 yo dd? Is that okay? I'm happy to hear this, mamas! I took it out of the fridge and then fell asleep with dd, forgetting all about it. I've got a really nice organic stir-fry mix to go with it. It was supposed to be a nice, special supper. Our immune systems are good and strong, so I think I'll go for it!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

That's how I would have defrosted it so I say it's just fine.
I no longer worry about bacteria in food I am preparing at home. Food in a reastaurant- totally different. That scares me!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd eat it. Thats how we defrost meat around here - pull it out and let it sit on a counter or by the woodstove till its thawed, then into the fridge. As long as your not eating it raw you should be fine.

ETA: I'd feed it to your DD... my DS (20 months) would eat it, no probs!!


----------

